# ستر الهيكل



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ستر الهيكل
​هو ستر امام الهيكل(يستر الهيكل ولا يحجبه) ويرمز الي جلباب السيد المسيح(ردائه) ولذلك فعند دخولنا الي الكنيسة فاننا نتجه الي الستر ونقبله حيث اننا نأخذ البركة من رداء المسيح 
ويتغير لونه علي مر ايام السنة تبعا للمناسبة التي تمر بها الكنيسة فهو في اغلب ايام السنة لونه احمر قرمزي
في فترة الخماسين يأخذ اللون الابيض 
وفي اسبوع الالام يأخذ اللون الاسود

1- الاوقات التي يكون فيها الستر متخذا اللون الاحمر القرمزي من صلاة الساعة التاسعة في صلاة السجدة الي يوم احد الشعانين.

2- الاوقات التي يكون فيها الستر متخذا اللون الاسود اثناء اسبوع الالام من بداية صلاة التجنيز يوم احد الشعانين حتي نهاية صلاة الساعة الحادية عشر يوم الجمعة العظيمة.

3- الاوقات التي يكون فيها الستر متخذا اللون الابيض من بداية صلاة الساعة الثانية عشر الي نهاية الخمسين المقدسة.
​


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات  يا روز


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات جميله يا روزى 
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا ميرنا يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت الموضوع بمرورك يا كوكو يا عسل


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومات قيمة يا روزى *
*ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية*
*المسيح معك ويباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا جدا

للمعلومه الجميله


الرب يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا ديدي يا قمر

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا نهيسي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
شكراا​


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------

